
Meccano Differential Analyzer - l1n
https://hackaday.com/2016/08/08/differential-analyzer-cranks-out-math-like-a-champ-at-vcf-2016
======
webwanderings
Why can't I freaking buy plain old Meccano anymore? I can't get that thing out
of my mind from the childhood days. I had one beautiful meccano set some 35+
years ago. I don't care about these Reactor pre-made BS boxes.

~~~
LeoPanthera
You can still buy buckets/toolboxes of assorted Meccano. They come with plans
for things which you can happily ignore.

[https://www.amazon.com/Meccano-Junior-100-Piece-
Bucket/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/Meccano-Junior-100-Piece-
Bucket/dp/B00TZF7W3E/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Meccano-20070926-Junior-
Bucket-150-Pi...](https://www.amazon.com/Meccano-20070926-Junior-
Bucket-150-Piece/dp/B00TZF80YY/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Erector-Advanced-Toolbox-
Construction...](https://www.amazon.com/Erector-Advanced-Toolbox-Construction-
Set/dp/B0063GUGXG/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Meccano-6024795-Meccano-Erector-
Advan...](https://www.amazon.com/Meccano-6024795-Meccano-Erector-Advanced-
Toolbox/dp/B00NR9XW10/)

(Results of a quick Amazon search. I'm sure there are more.)

~~~
webwanderings
This[1] is what I recall I had (number 6). See the difference?

[http://my-meccano.co.uk/SETS.html](http://my-meccano.co.uk/SETS.html)

------
pavel_lishin
The most interesting thing to me is that there is such a thing as a torque
amplifier. This sounds fascinating, and I have no idea how you'd go about
building one.

~~~
whorleater
"The simplest design consists of a pair of contra-rotating drums mounted on
collinear input and output shafts. A pair of cords or belts wrapped around the
drums connect two arms mounted on the input shaft and output shaft."

From
[http://www.meccano.us/differential_analyzers/robinson_da/tor...](http://www.meccano.us/differential_analyzers/robinson_da/torque_amplifiers.pdf).

------
tekklloneer
I saw this in person at VCF West this weekend. Really interesting to see how
values were set in person!

